
Ask HN: How did you learn programming? - dustinty
What was your schedule, learning style, time dedication?
======
onion2k
At university in the Software Basics 101 module, spending about 2 hours a week
in lectures and another 6 hours in my own time for 3 months. I've continued
learning to code in the 20 years since, and I think I'm just about getting the
hang of it now.

